# One more dog



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

even though last time i already posted a dog here is another one. its a painting i started last year but left it half way through for quite some time. 

so i finished it to have another forever wip psd closed for good.

would love if you let me know what you think - maybe some tipps, critique to improve 

personally i kind of like how the color turned out. im still trying to get that semi realistic painterly style. i tried to apply cool complimentary color tones for the shadow part and imho it turned out ok.



cheers


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Colors are good. Love the subject, it's so cute! Maybe too much outline?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The Dog came out wonderful. I do find the crooked line in the tiles a little distracting.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> Colors are good. Love the subject, it's so cute! Maybe too much outline?





TerryCurley said:


> The Dog came out wonderful. I do find the crooked line in the tiles a little distracting.


thanks both for your critique. i fixed the crooked tile but im not so sure what you mean with the outline. i guess it was the area arround the paw and where his upper chest is?! i made some corrections according to your comments. id love you to tell me if i got it right or made it worse? XD


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

So realistic!! I admire your talent :smile:

I think it's perfect, but I'm not very good at critiquing art :vs_smirk:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Much better! :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh yeah, looking good!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is incredibly good! Great eye and digital skills!


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

/blush haha thank you glad you like it!

cheers


----------

